# The Torque Slingshot Chinese version



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

Hello! I received The Torque Slingshot in the Chinese version, it is narrower by four millimeters. Otherwise it is identical. It is cast in resin. Next to it is the slingshot I made at the competition in February and about which no one said anything, not even good, but especially I would have wanted

something critical. :banghead:


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice on all 3,i do like the frame style,and the one you made was awesome.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

The Chinese probably figure if they can save 4mm on each one after they make 100 one is for free  I recently picked one up and it shoots nice so i made a copy of it myself out of walnut and a cutting board. Not as true to the original as yours.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

torque is one of my favorite SS,my Grand daughters as well,she lets me shoot it sometimes when i visit,lol. will probably pick up another one this year,maybe even make a copy,hmmmm


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

IOAN said:


> Hello! I received The Torque Slingshot in the Chinese version, it is narrower by four millimeters. Otherwise it is identical. It is cast in resin. Next to it is the slingshot I made at the competition in February and about which no one said anything, not even good, but especially I would have wanted
> something critical. :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


Yours looks great :headbang:


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Really nice work. Is yours cast or machined? I have a Simpleshot one and I really like it.


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

David D said:


> Really nice work. Is yours cast or machined? I have a Simpleshot one and I really like it.


Mine is 3d printed


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

IOAN said:


> David D said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice work. Is yours cast or machined? I have a Simpleshot one and I really like it.
> ...


Didn't think of that. Probably easier than casting. I have seen lots of schematics for 3-D slingshots but have not tried it yet. The local library has a machine and they take orders for things people want made. One more thing to try.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i liked your Vampire SS in the ssotm as well,the frame shape is one of my favorites,,he carving was wicked!


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

skarrd said:


> i liked your Vampire SS in the ssotm as well,the frame shape is one of my favorites,,he carving was wicked!


I would be happy to tell you why sculpture is not good.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

IOAN said:


> Hello! I received The Torque Slingshot in the Chinese version, it is narrower by four millimeters. Otherwise it is identical. It is cast in resin. Next to it is the slingshot I made at the competition in February and about which no one said anything, not even good, but especially I would have wanted
> 
> something critical. :banghead:
> 
> ...


Imitation is the greatest form of flattery...but still an ugly fork. Look at this thing with huge, crazy slotted screws.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

cromag said:


> The Chinese probably figure if they can save 4mm on each one after they make 100 one is for free  I recently picked one up and it shoots nice so i made a copy of it myself out of walnut and a cutting board. Not as true to the original as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of target grips on a square framed S&W model 586. Nice looking fork.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Funny you sho



Slide-Easy said:


> cromag said:
> 
> 
> > The Chinese probably figure if they can save 4mm on each one after they make 100 one is for free  I recently picked one up and it shoots nice so i made a copy of it myself out of walnut and a cutting board. Not as true to the original as yours.
> ...


Funny you would say that , I thought the same thing when I began to Tru-oil it.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

IOAN said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > i liked your Vampire SS in the ssotm as well,the frame shape is one of my favorites,,he carving was wicked!
> ...


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I like both of yours. The walnut is a beauty. Why the pi symbol in the one you printed?


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I like both of yours. The walnut is a beauty. Why the pi symbol in the one you printed?


My signature.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

IOAN said:


> Hello! I received The Torque Slingshot in the Chinese version, it is narrower by four millimeters. Otherwise it is identical. It is cast in resin. Next to it is the slingshot I made at the competition in February and about which no one said anything, not even good, but especially I would have wanted
> 
> something critical. :banghead:
> 
> ...


i did not see yours before, but i will say now that i'd shoot it


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I th



IOAN said:


> Hello! I received The Torque Slingshot in the Chinese version, it is narrower by four millimeters. Otherwise it is identical. It is cast in resin. Next to it is the slingshot I made at the competition in February and about which no one said anything, not even good, but especially I would have wanted
> 
> something critical. :banghead:
> 
> ...


I think that is a good looking frame. You 3d guys are impressive. Also the contest you entered this frame was the January SOTM. I saw some nice comments following you post. Many of us won't quote a posting but simply provide a like and a comment following your post. Applause is nice, but applesauce is better.


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think that is a good looking frame. You 3d guys are impressive. Also the contest you entered this frame was the January SOTM. I saw some nice comments following you post. Many of us won't quote a posting but simply provide a like and a comment following your post. Applause is nice, but applesauce is better.


Perfectly true! Thanks!


----------

